# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γεμίσαμε....

## Efthimis98

Μιας και επέστρεψα από το χωριό μου, είπα να σας βάλω μερικές φωτό από τα κοτοπουλάκια και τις γαλοπούλες!  :Happy: 
Συνολικά βάλαμε 4 φορές την κλοσσομηχανή και τα μικρά της 4 φοράς άρχισαν να σκάνε ! Είναι τόσο γλυκά!

Αλλά, φτάνουν τα λόγια! Οι φωτογραφίες αξίζουν περισσότερο! 
Κουνιόταν πολύ!  :Happy: 











Ένα μικρό!  :Happy: 

















Τα προηγούμενα τα οποία μεγάλωσαν!



Μερικά μικρά σταβλοχελιδονάκια και οι περήφανοι γονείς!







Έσκασαν και άλλα 2 πριν από λίγες ώρες!Περιμένουμε και άλλα στην ημέρα! Είναι ακόμη " βρεγμένα " και βρίσκονται μέσα στην κλοσσομηχανή! 
( είναι λίγο λερωμένο το τζάμι! )



Είναι ένα άσπρο και ένα καφετί-μαύρο !  :Happy: 
Λέρωσαν τον τόπο με τσόφλια !!!



Και τα αυγά που περιμένουμε να σκάσουν προσεχώς!  :Happy: 







Σε λίγες εβδομάδες θα έχετε και ανανέωση.. όταν πάω!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

πωωωω πωωω τι πανεμορφα πουλακια......... κοτοπουλακια γαλοπουλακια βλεπω. πανεμορφα ολα τους...

να σας ζησουν.....!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

μπραβο βρε Ευθυμη !!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολύ τέλεια ΟΛΑ!!!! Συγχαρητήρια φιλαράκι!!!!*  ::

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ευθύμη πανέμορφα όλα τους....να σας ζήσουν...!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια ... ηταν πολυ γλυκα τα μικρα κοτοπουλακια, μαλακα κιαι χνουδωτα, μολις λιγων ημερων.  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εμενα ευθυμη οι κλωσσες που βρισκονται στην 3η γεννα τωρα σε 15 μερες θα αρχησουν να μου βγαζουν τα πουλακια τους... 23 περιμενω

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα μας τα συστησεις ε;  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

αυτη τη φορα θα εχω πολυ χρονο δεν θα σας αφησω ετσι...!!!!

οι καημενες ρε ευθυμη γεννανε 10 αυγα και τα κλωσσανε.......

----------


## Efthimis98

ενω η κλσσομηχανη βγαζει 30αδες....  ::

----------


## xarhs

ευθυμη η κλωσσα τα πουλακια τα μαθαινει διαφορα πραγματα........... αν περασει γερακι απο πανω , κανει εναν ηχο και ολα τα μικρα κρυβονται προς καθε κατευθυνση και καθονται ακινητα. εγω οταν ερχεται κατι κατευθειαν εχω ''ειδοποιηση''

τα πουλακια της μηχανης δεν μαθαινουν αυτα τα πραγματα ποτε............

----------


## Efthimis98

Η τριήμερη εκδρομή μου στο χωριό.... τα κοτοπουλάκια, η χήνα και οι γαλοπούλες μεγάλωσαν!
Αν μπορέσετε να διακρίνετε κανένα κοτοπουλάκι ράτσας, περιμένω να μου πείτε. Ένα  μικρό πάντως από τυχαία αυγά βγήκε ράτσας Silkis ... δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσα να το βγάλω φωτό ... τέλειωσε η μπαταρία, χαχαχα!!!  :Happy: 
Ο χώρος στον οποίο φιλοξενούνται... 

















Αυτό είναι κάποιας ράτσας... ;;; Έτσι μου φαίνεται...





Οι γαλοπούλες, οι οποίες άρχισαν να πετούν λίγο .... ίσα ίσα από το έδαφος σηκώνονται!!!  :Happy:  Μπορείτε μήπως να ξεχωρίσετε το φύλλο τους ή είναι νωρίς ακόμη;





Και οι χήνα.... η οποία από μικρούλα μεγάλωσε. Δεν μεταφέρθηκε ακόμη στο μεγάλο κοπάδι. Την έχουμε μόνη στο κοτέτσι για να φυλάει το μέρος.Τα κοτοπουλάκια είναι μικρά σε μέγεθος και κινδυνεύουν από τυχόν γεράκια, γάτες και φίδια,άρα έχουμε ξεμπλέξει από αυτά τα προβλήματα με την χήνα. Με το που δει γάτα φωνάζει τόσο δυνατά που δεν μπορούμε να κοιμηθούμε μιας και το δωμάτια είναι σχετικά πολύ κοντά! Ευτυχώς οι γείτονες είναι πολύ καλοί αλλά και κτηνοτρόφοι άρα ξέρουν από θορύβους, μιας και αυτοί μας έδωσαν μερικά αυγά γαλοπούλας!  :Happy: 














Και η δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή των χελιδονιών μέσα στο γκαράζ ( έχουμε ανοιχτή την πόρτα, μην ανησυχήτε ) ....
Από την πρώτη φωλιά η οποία είναι στην βεράντα βγήκαν 4 μικρά και είναι όλα μία χαρά και επισκέπτονται συχνά πυκνά την φωλιά μαζί με τους γονείς. Φέτος ήταν η πρώτη αναπαραγωγή τους, και δεν προχώρησαν σε δεύτερη γέννα μιας και άργησαν μέχρι να τελειώσουν την φωλιά.  :Happy: 

Μέσα στο γκαράζ.



Το ένα μικρό ήθελε να πετάξει πρόωρα. Το βρήκαμε δύο φορές κάτω και το ανεβάσαμε μιας και δεν είναι και το πιο ασφαλές μέρος μέσα σε ένα γκαράζ με εργαλεία ....  :winky: 
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσε να πετάξει καλά, ευτυχώς είναι ασφαλής πίσω στην φωλιά και ταΐζετε από τους γονείς...
Εν τω μεταξύ καθώς σκαρφάλωνα ( τι να κάνουμε είναι και ψιλά ) για να βάλλω πίσω το μικρό, οι γονείς κάθονταν σε ένα ένα σύρμα το οποίο κρέμεται από την οροφή,  σε απόσταση αναπνοής από εμένα. Ούτε που τρόμαξαν ... πετούσαν γύρω γύρω μου .... ήταν πολύ ωραία εμπειρία!!!  :Happy: 





Αναμένεται βίντεο με την χήνα το οποίο ανεβαίνει στο youtube!!!  :Happy:

----------


## koukoulis

Μπράβο σας. Είναι πραγματικά κουκλάκια. Να τα χαίρεστε!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να και η μικρή χήνα... πανέμορφη ε;  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Συγγνώμη δεν είναι Siklie το μικρό κοτοπουλάκι που σας έλεγα παραπάνω, αλλά Polish Chicken!  :Happy:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Όλα πανέμορφα και ποτέ μου δεν έκρυψα την αγάπη μου στα πτηνά φάρμας.
Τα λατρεύω,να τα χαίρεστε Ευθυμάκο.
Δεν πιστεύω να προορίζονται για φάγωμα ε?

----------


## xarhs

κοιτα μερικα κοτοπουλακια δικα μου ευθυμη

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ....  :Happy: 
Χάρη πολύ όμορφα κοτοπουλάκια, ειδικά το πρώτο μοιάζει με νεοσσό γαλοπούλας!!!!

Νικόλ, η γιαγιά μου σχεδόν πάντα κρατάει όλες τις κότες, οι κόκορες παρόλα αυτά δεν έχουν την ίδια τύχη... κρατάμε πάντα όσους μας επιτρέπει ο αριθμός τον θηλυκών κοτών. 
Οι χήνες και οι γαλοπούλες εννοείτε πως δεν καταλήγουν στο πιάτο ... είναι για ομορφιά. Όσα χρόνια έχουμε χήνες, ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν έχουμε πειράξει ούτε μία.

Σε καμία 2-3 εβδομάδες θα ξαναπάω, να περιμένετε κι άλλες φωτό από τα κοτόπουλα και την εξέλιξή τους... ίσως να μπορέσω να βγάλω φωτό και το Polish Chick .... 
Είναι πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο, ειδικά το τσουλουφάκι. Αλήθεια, αν αναπαραχθεί με κάποιον κοινό κόκορα σαν αυτό της φωτό τί μικρά θα βγάλει... Polish , κοινά , μισά μισά ή ανάμιξη των δύο ειδών;;;  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

και εμεις ευθυμη δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε κοκορια λογω παραπονων γειτονων.

οσα κοκορακια εχουν βγει ειναι καταδικασμενα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Χάρη αυτό το κοτόπουλο είναι κάποιας ράτσας; 
Μου φαίνεται διαφορετικό !!!

----------


## xarhs

στα 8 μικρα 3 ειναι ετσι......

δεν ειναι καποια ρατσα..

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αλήθεια, αν αναπαραχθεί με κάποιον κοινό κόκορα σαν αυτό της φωτό τί  μικρά θα βγάλει... Polish , κοινά , μισά μισά ή ανάμιξη των δύο ειδών;;;


Μπορείς να μου το απαντήσεις αυτό, ή είναι πέρα των γνώσεών σου....  :Happy: 
Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ γι' αυτό και επιμένω.

Επίσης μία ακόμη ερώτηση.
Από ότι διάβασα κάπου οι γαλοπούλες μπορούν να αναπαραχθούν και με παρθενογένεση ... ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;
Και αν ναι, το θηλυκό μπορεί μόνο του να γεννήσει γόνιμα αυγά; Τότε το αρσενικό τι δουλειά κάνει;  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

απο μια διασταυρωση τετοια θα παρεις μπασταρδεμενους απογονους.

ζευγαρωνοντας με κοινο κοκορα χανεις τα χαρακτηριστικα της ρατσας ομως , και θα βγαλεις κατι ξεχωριστο.

με την γαλοπουλα δεν νομιζω να ισχυει. γιατι αν ισχυε καπου θα το ειχε παρει το ματι μου.......

----------


## Efthimis98

Ίσως.... τι να πω!!!  :winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Χαίρομαι Ευθύμη.

----------


## Lina Orfanoudaki

Αχουυυυυ τι ζουζουνακια μωρε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μετά από την διήμερη εκδρομή στο χωριό, γέμισα την μηχανή με φωτό από τα πτηνά φάρμας!  :winky: 
Ας ξεκινήσουμε με την μασκότ ... την πανέμορφη ολόλευκη χήνα μας...!!!





Ο δυναμικός κόκορας! Δύο οι τσιμπιές..  :winky: 



Αυτό τελικά είναι τελικά Polish ή Silkie ... ;







Από πίσω ...





Τρέχοντας να πιάσουμε το φαΐ ...  :winky:  



Οι γαλοπούλες... οι οποίες μεγαλώνουν; 
Πως σας φαίνονται; Αρσενικές,θηλυκιές ή ανάμεικτες ;
Εγώ νομίζω ότι η μία είναι θηλυκή ενώ η άλλη αρσενική, μιας και έχουν εμφανείς διαφορές στο λειρί , ενώ έχουν γεννηθεί την ίδια μέρα! ( έσκασαν σε κλωσσομηχανή!! )

Καθήμενη η γαλοπούλα πάνω στον τσιμεντόλιθο, μαζί με την πιο όμορφη κότα του κοτετσιού!!!  :Happy: 








Εδώ όλα μαζί! Όπως βλέπεται, η μία γαλοπούλα έχει λειρί, ενώ η άλλη όχι!  :winky: 
Αυτή με το λειρί φαίνεται αρσενική, μιας και αρχίζει να κάνει πολλά εξογκώματα, ενώ η άλλη, δεν έχει τίποτα! 

Μάλλον Θηλυκή :





Μάλλον Αρσενική :

----------


## stylianos

Μπραβο φιλε, πολυ καλη δουλεια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους του θείου μου... αυτά βρίσκονται στο χωριό! Αφού εγώ πηγαίνω απλώς και τα βλέπω, αυτός τα φροντίζει!!!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μετά από αρκετές μέρες απουσίας από το forum αλλά με δυναμική επιστροφή γεμάτη με φωτογραφίες. Φυσικά και τα μικράκοοπουλάκια, αλλά και την άγρια-φύση!
Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν με την γαλοπούλα... η οποία είναι μόνη της πλέον αφού το αδελφάκι της την εγκατέληψε και έφυγε για να βρει αλλού στ'εγη. Εν ολίγοις το έσκασε.
Πολύ δυσάρεστο γεγονός για όλους. Έμεινε η μάλλον θηλυκιά μικρή ( δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο ) ! 





Η μικροσκοπική... η οποία όσο μεγαλώνει ομορφαίνει! Ακόμη είμαι σε δίλλημα για το αν είναι Silkie ή Polish Chicken ! Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει;





Και πάμε στα μεγαλύτερα! Ο κόκορας εδώ είναι και πάλι... καμαρωτός καμαρωτός!!! 
Όλα τα χαρακτηριστηκά ενός σωστού κόκορα... πολύ μεγάλο λειρί, αρκετά εντυπωσιακό! Γαμψό ράμφος! Χοντρά πόδια! Και επιθετικός!



Και πάμε στην σκανταλιάρα χήνα!
Μετά από μία ζεστή μέρα έπρεπε να κάνει ένα δροσιστικό λασπόλουτρο. Έτσι δεν έχασε ευκαιρία να πάει στο ρυάκι που κυλλάει... και να γίνει μαύρη! Μετά από λίγο πλήσυμο με καθαρό νερό έγινε σαν καινούργια. 
Πίνοντας νερό...



Καθαρή καθαρή ...



4

Και... τα παιδία παίζει!







Και τίναγμα δυνατά!!!  :winky: 





Όλες οι χήνες... οι υπόλοιπες 11 δηλαδή οι οποίες βρίσκονται στο τεράστιο οικόπεδο!







Πολλές μαζί τρώγοντας φύλλα από αμπέλι ... το απολαμβάνουν!  :Happy: 




Τώρα ας πάμε στην άγρια φύση!  :winky: 
Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα πιο απλά!

Μία πολύ όμορφη ακρίδα ( ? ) ... κρυμμένη μέσα στο φύλλωμα ενός πουρναριού ! Πολύ εντυπωσιακή με φανταχτερά χρώματα.



Και μία όμορφη πεταλουδίτσα...



Μία τεράστια σφηκοφωλιά!



Δύο ζευγάρια δεκαοχτούρας που φιλοξενεί το σπίτι μας!
1ο ζευγάρι... τα μικρά έξω από την φωλιά μαθαίνωντας να πετάνε και να κρατιούνται σταθερά!







Πάνω στο δέντρο στο οποίο είναι η φωλιά!





Και οι γονείς περιπολούν από ψηλά στην κολώνα της ΔΕΗ ... 



Και το δεύτερο ζευγάρι ...
Τσα... κρυμμένη πολύ καλά μέσα στο αμπέλι!



Σε απόσταση αναπνοής.. η μάνα ακούνητη και πιστή!





Τα δύο κάτασπρα αυγουλάκια!



Και τέλος... οι κουκουβάγιες!
Τι πιο ωραίο θέαμα!





Πετώντας σε εγκαταλελειμμένα κτήρια...

1η κουκουβάγια...



2η κουκουβάγια..



Την φωλιά της είδα.. πρέπει να έχω φωτό! Αν έχω θα την βάλω.. αν όχι την επόμενη φορά!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Και δυνατές φωνές!

----------


## xarhs

ευθυμη ολα πανεμορφα. μαγεια η φυση εμεις εδω στο χωριο πολυ σφηκα , ευτυχως τις τρωνε τα κοτοπουλα.

----------


## Paul

Πολυ ομορφα Ευθυμη!! Το λευκο κοτοπουλακι με το τσουλουφι ειναι polish, τα silkies εχουν αντι για πουπουλα τριχωμα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παύλε....
Μιας και συζητούσαμε στο χωριό για να επεκταθούμε σαν εκτροφή πουλιών, και από ότι βλέπω έχεις muscony πάπιες... μήπως θα σε ενδιέφερε κάποια ανταλλαγή αυγών ή μικρών, ή αν έχεις πολλά κάποιο χάρισμα, θα ήταν πολύ καλό!!!  :Happy: 
Είσαι και Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν θα ταλαιπωρούνταν τα πουλιά!  :winky: 

Αν βέβαια θες και μπορείς...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Φοβερές φωτογραφίες, λατρεύω κουκουβάγιες και κότες.

----------


## YELLOW

Eυθυμη υπερπαραγωγη φωτογραφιας εχεις κανει , εαν επιτρεπεται που ακριβως μενεις ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ μένω Θεσσαλονίκη... 
Στο χωριό - που είναι όλα αυτά - είναι σε ένα χωριό κοντά στην Ελασσόνα... Ασπρόχωμα λέγεται αλλά είναι τελείως απομονωμένο ... έχει γύρω στους 50 ( και πολλούς λέω ) μόνιμους κατοίκους και εννοείτε δεν υπάρχουν ούτε καν περίπτερα...!  :Happy: 
Ό,τι χρειαστούμε σε δίπλα χωριό!!!

----------


## armagedwn

Όλα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αλλά....εκείνο που με ιντρίγκαρε είναι τα έντομα!!!! Είναι τα αγαπημένα του Δημητράκη (το pekin robin μου) και πολύ λυπάμαι που δεν είμαι στο χωρίο να του τα παρέχω ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.... !! Και εμένα μου άρεσε το χρώμα των εντόμων αλλά όχι και να τα ακουμπήσω!!! Χεχεχε...  :winky: 
Θέλουμε φωτό τους, πρέπει να είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακά τα παραδείσια σου ε;  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Φρέσκες φωτό από τα πουλιά... στο χωριό!!!
Η μικρή γαλοπούλα μας η οποία είχε μείνει μόνη καθώς το αδελφάκι της το έσκασε...!!!  :Happy: 
Μεταμορφώθηκε σε ένα όμορφο θηλυκό, ευτυχώς γιατί δεν θα αντέχαμε την σπαστική φωνούλα της αν είναι αρσενικό, άσχετα από το γεγονός ότι κάνει ένα μπερδεμένα γλου γλου γλου συνεχόμενο μερικές φορές. Ανεβαίνει και βιντεάκι.  :winky: 
Τουλάχιστον τρώει όλα τα μήλα που έπεσαν κάτω, χαχχαχα δεν πάνε χαμένα!!! Δεν τα μαζέψαμε εγκαίρως και...  :winky: 











Αν και μου φαίνεται και λίγο για αρσενικό ... λόγω της ουράς, των φτερών αλλά και που πάει να φωνάξει σαν τα αρσενικά, αλλά το λειρί είναι σαν αρσενικό!!! Τι λέτε;

Και εδώ ένα κοκοράκι που μου άρεσε...!!



Και μερικά σπινάκι ( τι ένα τέσσερα πέντε ήταν αλλά αυτά έμεινα στον δέντρο μόλις πλησίασα ) , είδα και άλλα πολλά, καρδερίνες, φλώρους, σπίνους και άλλα πάρα πολλά!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα βιντεάκια!!!

----------


## tzeni

πανεμορφα..... <3

----------


## kostas bird

αυτα ειναι τα ωραια του χωριου ¨)¨) παντως ευθημη θηλυκο ειναι κατα την γνωμη μου!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Φοβερά.γουσταρω πολύ πτηνά φάρμας.

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφα Ευθύμη !!

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχω και λίγο φωτορεπορτάζ, έτσι για να "ξεθάψουμε" το θέμα!!  :Happy: 

Δείτε μερικές κοτούλες και την γαλοπουλίτσα!! Μεγαλώνουν!!  :winky: 





Δείτε επίσης, τις χήνες του γείτονα... χιχιχι...  :: 



Και τέλος, θαυμάστε την άγρια ζωή!!! 



Τι είδος σφήκας είναι;;

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφες Ευθυμάκο !!!!!

Σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ μακάρι να μπορούσαν περισσότεροι να έχουν *τέτοιες ευκαιρίες !!!!*

----------


## ninos

Υπεροχες Εικόνες

----------


## Steliosan

Αχ φυση.

----------


## mparoyfas

ωραιααααααα, κοκκινοσβουρος τονε λεμε στο χωριο σαρωνει τις μελισσες ο παππους μου χαριζε ενα ταλιρο (οχι 5ευρω) για καθε ενα που σκοτωνα στην βρύση του χωριου τον καρτερούσα κει πηγαινε και αυτος για να φαει μελισσες αφου οι ερμες δεν ειχαν που αλλου να πανε για νερο, εφτιαχνα απο αγριελια χαχάλες και τους σκότωνα για να παω μετα στο καφενειο να αγοράσω πορτοκαλαδα για μενα και του κοριτσιου που μου αρεσε !!! άλλες εποχές ......

----------


## xrisam

Κοτούλες στρουμπουλες, χήνες πωπω Ευθύμη είσαι άρχοντας!!! Όλα υπέροχα!

Καλά το έντομο φοβερο στο τέλος!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να τη μία φωλιά από δεκαοχτούρες... που πανε και τις χτίζουν όμως...!!!





Σαυρούλαααα

----------


## xrisam

Aχου κάτι μωράκια μαυρούλικα δεκαοκτουράκια!!! 

Και η σαυρούλα είναι μια γλύκα!!!

Η φύση είναι πάντα πανέμορφη....

----------


## andreas142

Πολυ ωραια.!!!!

----------

